# Hegau



## Neckarinsel (26. März 2006)

Wer kann gute Tipps geben für den Raum Westbodensee und Hegau.


----------



## pongi (27. März 2006)

in bezug auf was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jakob (27. März 2006)

Hi Neckarinsel,
also ich bin aus genau dem Raum wohne zur Zeit nur vorrübergehend in FN.
Also deinem Rad nach zu urteilen suchst du CC-Sachen. Also definitiv gut sind die 5 Hegauberge, allesamt eigentlich empfehlenswert, also der Hewen der Stoffel der Hohenkrähen der Mägdeberg und der Hohentwiel, wenn du genug Saft in den Knochen hast kannste die alle an einem Tag machen. Am Westbodensee der Berg überhaupt ist der Schienerberg. Der ist echt super, endlos viele Singletrails über den ganzen Berg verteilt, super downhills und einfach jede menge spass, und auf der Schweizer seite des berges ist das Single-trailen sogar Legal!

also wenn du näheres wissen möchtest meldeste dich einfach oder vlt können wir auch ne tour machen wenn ich grad da bin, also so ca. jedes 2. oder 3. wochenende zur zeit bis juni dann wieder voll.

greets jakob


----------



## pongi (27. März 2006)

hast zufällig ne gute tour was die singletrails auf dem schienerberg angeht? evtl kann man ja mal zusammen dort biken gehen?

auf dem bodanrück gibt es auch ein paar sehr schöne strecken.


----------



## jakob (28. März 2006)

jo könnten wir auf jedenfall mal wenn ich da bin. dann zeigst du mir auch ein paar von deinen trails auf dem bodanrück.
also schienerberg der am einfachsten zu findende trail ist auf jedenfall der H1 weg aber den kennst du sicher... musste wenn du von r´zell kommst nach bankholzen dann hoch nach langenmoos und da fängt der dann schon an und geht bis nach ramsen, aber besser ist es anstatt nach ramsen nach hemmishofen runter zu fahren also bei der chrombachhütte links das ist eine absolut geile abfahrt, nicht nur für CC-verhältnisse.
Sonst gibts halt noch viele wege hinter schienen auf der anderen seite des schienerbergs... da gibts noch so viel das kenn ich alles noch garnicht.
pm mir doch mal deine handy nr und ich meld mich wenn ich mal da bin und das wetter gut ist.
grüße
 jakob


----------



## pongi (28. März 2006)

um ehrlich zu sein fahre ich fast nie auf dem schienerberg *gg* bin aber gerne bereit den einen oder anderen trail noch kennenzulernen dort.

handynr und email ist per pm unterwegs

matthias


----------



## TAILor (1. April 2006)

jo am wochenende bin ich auch immer fürn schiener zu haben, wenn ihr geht kann jakob mir ja über icq bescheid geben.
ja den einen bei der hütte links nach hemmishofen runter ist echt fett!


----------



## pongi (1. April 2006)

klaro. wäre cool wenn das klappen würde.


----------



## jakob (1. April 2006)

Hi Jungs, 
ich muss mich für dieses Wochenende leider entschuldigen... bin in Freiburg 
aber trotzdem wärs super wenns mal klappen würde mit uns.
bis dann und haut rein.
ach und tailor. ich glaube deine icqnr hab ich nicht mehr, schreib mir zur sicherheit mal ne nachricht.
mfg
 jakob


----------



## pongi (1. April 2006)

ist nicht schlimm. dieses wochenende hätte ich auch keine zeit.


----------



## pillepalle127 (1. April 2006)

Hi,
ich bin im November von Stuttgart nach Radolfzell gezogen. Ich hab mich zwar noch nicht 100%ig von meinem Trümmerbruch des Handgelenks erholt, fange aber langsam wieder mit dem biken an. Lange Touren und heftige Sachen sind (noch) nicht drin, aber wenn jmd Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde hat bin ich sehr interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (1. April 2006)

wie im anderen thread schon geschrieben: meld dich mal bei mir. könnten uns ja mal treffen. was trinken gehen und quatschen,oder?


----------



## pillepalle127 (1. April 2006)

Klar, bei was trinken gehn bin ich immer dabei!  
Kenn hier auch noch nicht soviel. Ich bin am Wochenende oft in Stuttgart, aber unter der Woche hab ich meistens Zeit.
cu


----------



## TAILor (2. April 2006)

ja sauber, wenn noch jemand icq hat kann man die nr. ja mal über pn tauschen... bis denn


----------



## Monsterwade (4. April 2006)

Wenn Du ein GPS dein eigen nennst, schau mal hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.894/Mountainbike.894.html
Da hat sich Urs wirklich Mühe gegeben. Die Beschreibung ist genial.
Happy trails
Trailseeker


----------



## pongi (4. April 2006)

hab zwar kein gps. aber ich denke das sollte sich auch so finden lassen,die tour und die trails,oder?

danke mal für den tip


----------



## jakob (9. April 2006)

hi jungs, ich war gestern kurzentschlossen noch ne runde aufm schienerberg, auf der hemmishofen abfahrt wurde ne treppe reingebaut... geil.
DIE SAISON GEHT WIEDER LOS GEEEEIIIIL!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (9. April 2006)

hättest bescheid gegeben. gestern hätte ich sogar zeit gehabt.


----------



## jakob (10. April 2006)

schade... bei dem wetter kann man halt schlecht planen, war wirklich kurzentschlossen. naja nächstes mal meld ich mich.


----------



## TAILor (10. April 2006)

ja das ist kurzfristig echt immer blöd. Ich war vorgestern (Sa.) auch aufm schiener, bin erst mittags heim und direkt aufs bike... 
wie sind standartmässig den ramsener trail vom herrentisch runter. muss den nach hemmishofen runter auch unbedingt mal wieder heitzen. 

hab mir gestern mal die hiesige kompass-karte angeschaut und mal paar neue wege gesucht, richtung bankholzen raus ists sicher auch ganz nett schrotzburg und so , sagt euch das was?
haja kann man dann an oster ja schön mal alles erkunden....
so denn


----------



## TAILor (10. April 2006)

jo wenn ich grad schon von karten laber, hab mir auch den randen mal bisschen angeschaut, wär sicher auch mal cool, da gehts zum teil auch ordentlich hoch. hab mal ne tour an den hagenturm für ostern geplant (nordwestlich von schaffhausen) immerhin 912 m NN. Ich werd versuchen hier mal rechtseitig bescheid zu geben falls ihr dann bock habt. das kommende we soll ja wettertechnisch nichmal schlecht werden   

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/34439/display/4128752:rolleyes: 

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/34439/display/4238098:eek:


----------



## pongi (10. April 2006)

hört sich gut an. muss mir wohl auch mal ne karte organisieren.

welche könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## pillepalle127 (10. April 2006)

Hi!
Ja das Wetter ist ja nicht so der Bringer. Ich bin leider über Ostern weg, aber vielleicht wird es ja noch was davor *hoff*
Gruß


----------



## jakob (11. April 2006)

hi leute,
also richtung bankholzen gibts einen fetten trail von langenmoos runter bis nach bankholzen, der lohnt sich auf jedenfall knüpft direkt ans ende vom fürstweg an... seid ihr mal beim hohen klingen (oberhalb von stein) etwas unterwegs gewesen? da gibts noch richtig viele sachen aber ich kenn leider nur wenig, in der Umgebung ist auch eine gebaute fr strecke mit etwas nortshore.
wegen dem hagenturm... da war ich letztes oder vorletztes jahr mal, also trailtechnisch lohnt sichs garnicht, kannst halt nur ein paar hm klopfen, und die aussicht auf dem turm ist natürlich top, aber vorsicht bei den vielen treppenstufen, krampfgefahr.
greetz
 jakob


----------



## TAILor (11. April 2006)

jo bezgl. karten, die ist sehr sinnvoll:
http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/3854915675.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

hohenklingen und der daneben wolkenstein haben auch paar schöne sachen, war ich aber auch noch nicht oft.

das mit der tour zu dem turm war auch mehr wie du sagst um GA zu trainieren und weng HM s zu sammeln, so als gemütliche sontagnachmittagtour....

das richtung bankholzen sollt man sich echt mal anschauen, richtung schrotzburg... k bis denn


----------



## pongi (12. April 2006)

danke. werd mal morgen in die buchhandlung fahren und schauen ob sie das teil da haben.

danke


----------



## jakob (12. April 2006)

naja bei der schrotzburg ists eigentlich nich so toll... du musst weiter bis nach langenmoos oder je nach dem von wo du kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (12. April 2006)

> hagenturm


Da gibt´s nen klasse Downhill in einer ehemaligen Naturrodelbahn. Oben viel Wurzelwerk und unten fetter Matsch bei nasser Witterung  
Strecke: Schau mal hier
http://www.goldenrace.ch/Race/strecken.htm
Da ganz in der Nähe vom Turm gibt´s einen kleinen Kiosk mit Grillmöglichkeit. Dort geht ein kleiner Pfad Richtung Westen runter und quert ein Stück den Hang, bis es richtig runter geht.
Wenn interesse besteht, scanne ich mal die Karte mit der Strecke. Also bitte per Mail melden.

Zu Karten vom Schiener Berg: Kauft Euch die Schweizer Karten vom Landesvermessungsamt 1:25.000. Da ist jeder noch so kleine Pfad verzeichnet.


----------



## TAILor (12. April 2006)

eh cool danke, werd ich gleich mal schauen, woher bekommt man die denn?


----------



## pongi (12. April 2006)

@tailor: 2 dumme, ein gedanke *gg*

@trailseeker: könntest du mir die karte mailen? pongi "at" arcor.de 

danke


----------



## TAILor (12. April 2006)

oh das mit der karte und dem trail hab ich ja voll überlesen.... geil, jo wär super, wenn mir das auch schicken könntest.

[email protected]

viele dank coole sache dann könnt man bei gutem wetter ja noch heizen und würschtle grillen


----------



## pillepalle127 (13. April 2006)

....wenn du sie eh verschickst, schick sie mir bitte auch gleich. 

vielleicht hört es ja doch noch auf zu regnen..

Danke & Gruß


----------



## pongi (13. April 2006)

glaub ich nicht. dieses jahr geht es direkt in den herbst über *grml*


----------



## TAILor (13. April 2006)

aber echt, voll *******, hab mir heut extra den nachmittag frei genommen, aber aus biken wurde nichts, hab auch nich bock nach jeder tour erkältet zu sein son mist, naja sa solls ja werden, da könnt man mal was starten...


----------



## pongi (13. April 2006)

samstagmittag hät ich wohl zeit.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. April 2006)

Für nen guten DH (S2) vom Randenturm runter schau mal hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (13. April 2006)

danke. wo genau ist denn der randenturm? das ist hinter singen,oder?

wo bekommt man denn die karten vom schweizer vermessungsamt her?


----------



## TAILor (14. April 2006)

jo danke für die karte, hmm randenturm , muss ich mal schauen wo der liegt.

wir würden heut nachmittag (wenn der kater weg ist) warsch. mal aufn schiener gehen, wenn jemand noch lust hat ...icq...


----------



## TAILor (14. April 2006)

jo checkt mal das, hab ich grad gefunden:

http://www.swissinfo-geo.org/


----------



## Notier (15. April 2006)

beim Schienerberg bin ich dabei


----------



## pongi (15. April 2006)

leider zu spät. wir waren gestern mittag dort. war recht lustig, auch wenn ich jetzt einen riesen muskelkater habe von der schiebepassage.

aber wir gehen demnächst bestimmt wiedermal. wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## TAILor (15. April 2006)

morgen zusammen, also wir würden uns heut mal den hagenturm anschauen, falls intresse besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (15. April 2006)

ich kann leider nicht. schade. 

sonst gerne jederzeit wieder


----------



## TAILor (15. April 2006)

haja war ganz gut, im randen gibts echt noch einigens... enorme berge.... haja sind nicht ganz bis zum turm gekommen, sint etwa 200 HM unterhalb umgedreht, weils geschifft hat wie aus eimern und wir nicht ausreichend kleidung dabei hatten, naja aber bei besser witterung schon wert nochmal hinzefahren....


----------



## pongi (18. April 2006)

nochmals auf die karten des schweizer landesvermessungsamt zurückzukommen: wo kann ich die teile denn bekommen?


----------



## qubon (18. April 2006)

moin jungs
ihr scheint euch ja hier in singen und umgebung auszukennen...

ich wohn jetzt seit dezember hier in singen, denn ich mach hier meinen zivi in der jugendherberge zu singen!

naja bis jetzt ist's eig ziemlich frustrierend hier in singen - so überall glasscherben - keine altstadt mit treppen und stuff - schulen auch vers*****

ich fahr street - dirt, aber auch gern nen hardtailfähigen downhill;
könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen??? hab schon die karte vom schlienerberg bewundert und mir von meinem einheimischen zivikollegen erklären lassen wo das is... das prob is nur das ich grad ohne vorderbremse unterwegs bin...

naja - hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen!?!

mfg


----------



## pongi (18. April 2006)

wenn du treppen willst musst du nach meersburg. um diese jahreszeit dürfte da noch nichts los sein. im sommer brauchst du definitiv eine bremse, da dort nur touristen sind *gg*


----------



## qubon (19. April 2006)

ne meersburg is langweilig - weisch ich komm aus immenstaad a.B (neben FN)!!!

ich weiß was am see geht - ich hab die dirts in istaad in kooperation mit der gemeinde gebaut und bin au öfter mal am gehrenberg...

aber jetzt hock ich hier in singen und such hier was zum biken...

helft mir!!


----------



## pongi (19. April 2006)

in radolfzell gibt es einen skatepark. ok. park würd ich es nicht nennen, aber miniramp, kicker,...


----------



## pongi (22. April 2006)

@trailseeker: danke für den tip, bin heute morgen fündig geworden.

@all: die karten vom schweizer landesvermessungsamt sind echt nicht schlecht. hab mir 2 karten besorgt, beide massstab 1:25000. kann ich nur empfehlen. sind zwar ein klein wenig teurer als die kompasskarten hier bei uns, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## TAILor (3. Mai 2006)

hou, jemand mal wieder lust auf biken....? 

bin vor kurzem mal wieder den hemmishofener trail runter, geil die stufen, gibts allerdings schon seit letztem herbst.... 


....werd ihn dann jetzt mal wieder heizen gehen iste ienfach das geilste stück weit und breit...


----------



## pongi (3. Mai 2006)

klaro. bin (fast) jederzeit bereit.

ich werd wohl morgen abend mal mit pillepalle auf dem bodanrück unterwegs sein. vielleicht finden wir ja ein paar nette trails

den hemmishofener trail musst mir wirklich mal zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (20. Mai 2006)

man der mai ist ja echt aprillig, kacke wetter immer, ich reg mich auf!

was geht bei euch so?


----------



## pongi (20. Mai 2006)

wem sagst du das. durfte heute schon mit gegenwind und regen von konstanz heim radeln


----------



## TAILor (20. Mai 2006)

woah übel, ja ich habs gespürt, bin auch noch ne stunde raus, haja von KN immer schön nach westen, genau gegen den wind...

naja vielleicht wirds ja wieder mal was...


----------



## pongi (20. Mai 2006)

wollen wir es hoffen. hät mal lust auf ne runde schienerberg (hemmenhofen vielleicht mal)


----------



## TAILor (21. Mai 2006)

heja mal schauen auf den feiertag hin...


----------



## pongi (21. Mai 2006)

ja. wäre evtl ne möglichkeit


----------



## nuts (26. Mai 2006)

imo rockt der bodanrück fast mehr als der schienerberg 
wobei ich auf dem schienerberg nur 3 trails oder so kenne..
bin aber erstmal bis 12. juni in süd frankreich


----------



## speiche (26. Mai 2006)

wo sind denn am bodanrück die guten trails? kenn nur die sachen an der marienschlucht und bei der ruine bodman. bin für jeden tipp dankbar, wollte am sonntag nämlich ne runde am bodanrück drehn.


----------



## pongi (20. Juni 2006)

*mal den thread ausgrab*

hätte evtl jemand am wochenende lust und laune biken zu gehen? sofern das wetter mit spielt natürlich nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jakob (20. Juni 2006)

noch 2 wochen und ich bin wieder in singen dann kannst du auf jeden fall mal mit mir rechnen. hab leider noch prüfungen nächste woche aber danach fänd ichs wirklich mal cool nen treffen mit paar leuten ausm Forum.
Gruß
 Jakob


----------



## pongi (20. Juni 2006)

schreib mir einfach ne pm oder ne email. wenn du da bist. 



sonst irgendjemand der lust und laune hat?


----------



## NitrousRacer (20. Juni 2006)

Zally Jakob,
ich bin auch dabei mit meinem "CC Bike" 

Bis dann und gutes Gelingen bei deiner Prüfung!


----------



## TAILor (20. Juni 2006)

jo wär ich auch dabei, allerdings hab ich auch ab nächster woche prüfungen, da wirds wohl knapp, aber ab mitte juli wird biken meine hauptbeschäftigung


----------



## pongi (20. Juni 2006)

fangen bei euch die prüfungen so früh an?

du musst mir auf jedenfall noch den trail nach hemmishofen zeigen. will den endlich mal sehen wenn schon alle so davon schwärmen


----------



## TAILor (21. Juni 2006)

jop leider schon klausuren 

ja den trail fahren wir im juli auf jeden fall mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (21. Juni 2006)

sehr gerne!


----------



## pongi (30. Juli 2006)

hat jemand bock morgen,dienstag,mittwoch oder donnerstag morgen biken zu gehen auf dem schiener


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (1. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich war am Samstag mit einem Kumpel biken auf dem Schiener Berg.

Auf der Abfahrt zum Hirschenbrunnen war so eine Lehmkuhle. Weil ich die nicht erkannt habe, bin ich da direkt reingefahren, mit dem Erfolg, dass sich mein Bike und ich seitlich abgelegt und eine gemeinsame Lehmpackung genossen haben.

Soll eine zarte Haut machen und manche zahlen dafür auch richtig Geld, wie ich erfahren habe.

In Stein a. R. haben die Leute aber nicht schlecht gestaunt als ein lehmverschmierter Biker durch die Fußgängerzone geradelt ist und am Marktbrunnen erst mal sein Bike gereinigt hat.

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## rbayer2150 (3. August 2006)

Hi,
bin erst jetzt auf dieses Forum gestossen. Ich hoff doch mal, die Säsong läuft noch, ausser das momentane Wetter, echt besch...eiden.
Geht von euch mal wieder einer oder mehrere richtung Schiener Berg oder Bodanrück oder dergleichen? Könnt euch ja mol melden.
Grüssles


----------



## TAILor (6. August 2006)

ja würd auch gern mal aufn bodanrück fahren wenns wetter besser ist. wenns regnet ist so ne lange tour auch nich so der bringer.

kann man sich ja mal verabreden wenns besser wird , bis denn


----------



## rbayer2150 (7. August 2006)

Hi,

.....falls es irgendwann nochmal besser wird........ab Mittwoch soll glaub mal die Sonne scheinen. Schau mama, dann sengma scho


----------



## pongi (8. August 2006)

also ich wäre dabei. muss zwar im moment arbeiten, aber ich könnte vermutlich auch mal früher schluss machen. muss es nur rechtzeitig wissen damit ich bescheid sagen kann


----------



## The Schnitzel (24. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch neu im Revier und kenn mich noch garnicht aus. könnt ja mal durchgeben wenn ihr wieder ne runde dreht.
icq 109 579 566


----------



## pongi (24. August 2006)

was fährst du denn so?

wollte morgen oder am wochenende vermutlich auf den schienerberg. sofern das wetter einigermassen mitspielt


----------



## The Schnitzel (24. August 2006)

bei mir gehts richtung fr, steh da aber noch ziemlich am anfang hab das passende rad erst diesen sommer fertig zusammenbasteln können. diese woche sieht bei mir eher noch schlecht aus. hoff mal das es nächste mal einen tag ohne regen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (24. August 2006)

trifft sich.

sowas in der art fahre ich auch.
nächste woche hätte ich eigentlich auch zeit, muss tagsüber zwar arbeiten hab aber eigentlich recht früh feierabend so dass es noch zum biken reichen würde.

nächstes wochenende bin ich allerdings nicht da.


----------



## The Schnitzel (24. August 2006)

ja die wochenenden sind bei mir meistens auch dicht, denn schaun wir doch mal nächste woche ob wir was starten können. hast du icq ?


----------



## pongi (25. August 2006)

jein: hab zwar icq. im moment hab ich es aber nicht oft an, da ich nicht viel am rechner bin. arbeite noch bis september recht viel. meine nummer ist 335-796-492.


----------



## Elobla (27. August 2006)

also der Schienerberger-Trail vom Herrentischnach Hemishofen runter ist der absolute Hammer..Spaß pur..

Ich bin gerade dabei auf ner Karte alle "richtigen" Trails einzuzeichnen,
wobei ich noch nicht wirklich weit gekommen bin..

Besteht interesse an einem Upload des Kartenausschnitts,wo dann jeder
die Trails einzeichnet die er kennt?

Untergliedert hab ich in durschn. waagerecht, bergab, und bergab + garantierten Funfaktor..
Eingezeichnet werden ausschließlich Singletrails,
also keine Waldautobahnen,oder sonstiges...

Ziel ist es,den kompletten Hegau zu "Trail-Kartegorisieren",
aber das wichtigste wäre erstmal der Schienerberg..
Die sonst. Hegauberge hab ich im Kopf,
da brauche ich eigentlich keine Karte...


----------



## pongi (27. August 2006)

interese besteht sicher, die frage ist nur wie es mit dem copyright aussieht.

was auch sehr toll ist ist der serpentinenweg. da ist der name programm


----------



## Elobla (27. August 2006)

der Ausschnitt bestände led. aus ca. 2% der Karte,
und nur private Nutzung..
aber sonst gibt es halt ne email-Kette...


----------



## pongi (27. August 2006)

frag doch mal bei den admins an ob es ok wäre


----------



## Elobla (27. August 2006)

mh,
hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich den zugehöhrigen Admin finde...
jedenfalls hab ich die Karte nun digital,und könnte sie per email verschicken..


----------



## pongi (27. August 2006)

schick mal her pongi "at" arcor.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boeserbaer (30. August 2006)

servus leute!
würde gerne mal wieder nen paar neue trails ausprobieren.wäre toll wenn wir uns mal auf ne hegau bike tour treffen könnten! bin ab dem 9 sep. wieder da!bin ab sam.auf kreta zum biken.
bis dannn... cu!


----------



## pongi (30. August 2006)

bin dabei.


----------



## rbayer2150 (31. August 2006)

Nabend, ich war in letzter Zeit bisle verhindert.
Von welcher Karte hast du denn da die Ausschnitte? 
Einfach die Copyright Inhaber mal anschreiben, die ham da sicher nix dagegen.
Ich hab die und die näxten beiden Wochen Urlaub, da wär so en Waldausflug genau das richtige.

Elobla, könntest mir auch mal die Strecke schicken?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, auch wenn ich das Schlusslicht bilden sollte*g*.

Gut nacht


----------



## rbayer2150 (31. August 2006)

mist, hab die Adresse vergessen.....

emil ist wichtel1969 freenet.de


----------



## Elobla (31. August 2006)

Karte ist die "Freizeizkarte 501" vom Landesvermessungsamt B-W in 1:50 0000.
Gibt besseres,reicht aber für den Anfang.

Und das du auf Kreta zum biken bist...mh..da bin ich doch ein bischen neidisch 

Aber bei der Hegautour wäre ich auch dabei..


----------



## pongi (31. August 2006)

dann lasst uns mal langsam einen termin und einen treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Schnitzel (31. August 2006)

jauu bin auch dabei... nächste woche würd passen, tag ist bei mir eigendlich egal.


----------



## The Schnitzel (5. September 2006)

wie sieht bei euch am do so gegen 17.00 aus ? wir sind zu zweit und würden von singen aus starten.


----------



## pongi (15. September 2006)

wer hat nächste woche lust und zeit?


----------



## Boeserbaer (16. September 2006)

Wie wäre es am dienstag 18.00 uhr singen rathaus treffpunkt!"gemütlich" ne runde mountenbiken (ca.1 1/2 std.), bischen quatschen und austauschen? wer hat zeit?


----------



## pongi (16. September 2006)

das wird dann aber ein halber nite-ride wenn wir erst so spät starten,oder?


----------



## The Schnitzel (18. September 2006)

hab leider keine zeit


----------



## Elobla (18. September 2006)

ich auch nicht..schade..

fährt wer von euch den Hegau-Bike-Marathon mit?


----------



## pongi (18. September 2006)

hab im moment keine laufräder. bekomm ich erst mitte der woche wieder. müssen dringend nachzentriert werden.

überlege im moment noch rum ob ich am marathon mitfahre oder nicht


----------



## The Schnitzel (18. September 2006)

vll gegen ende der woche ? da wird das wetter auch wieder besser


----------



## pongi (18. September 2006)

gerne.

hab wohl ab mittwoch wieder meine lr dann kann es von mir aus losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Schnitzel (22. September 2006)

kurzfristig heute los?
würd von singen aus starten heute nachmittag so 16-17 uhr vll ?


----------



## pongi (22. September 2006)

da haben wir uns leider verpasst. wie wäre es morgen nachmittag? so um 14 uhr?


----------



## pongi (23. September 2006)

also falls sonst noch jemand lust und laune verspürt:

samstag mittag 15 uhr in bohlingen am dorfbrunnen/bushaltestelle


----------



## The Schnitzel (23. September 2006)

fahr um 14.30 von singen aus los, treffpunkt rathaus


----------



## The Schnitzel (29. September 2006)

würd wahrscheinlich ne tour am sonntag mittag starten


----------



## The Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2006)

da leider der sonntag verregnet war werd ich heute starten so zwischen 15 / 16 uhr ... wie immer von singen aus und denn ma schaun wos hingeht


----------



## Jack the Ripper (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

also ich wohne in Dettingen und habe mich kürzlich am Mountainbikefieber anstecken lassen.
Ich musste mit Glück feststellen, dass diese Krankheit nicht heilbar ist  

Ja die Saison für Warmwetterfahrer ist ja jetzt vorbei, aber ich bin immer für eine Tour zu haben.
Falls jmd Interese hat auf dem Bodanrück/Hegau ne Runde zu drehen, soll er mich anschreiben. Ich gebe dann auch gerne meine ICQ-Nummer weiter...

Sehr empfehlen kann ich ein paar Singletrails in der Marienschlucht. Es ist zwar dort strengstens Verboten, macht dafür aber noch ein bißchen mehr Spass.


----------



## GehroStefan (15. Oktober 2006)

Marienschlucht war ich vor'n paar Jahren auch mal. Gibts da immer noch die Monstergitter vor dem Eingang? Sowas stoppt nen Biker ja normal nicht. Muss man halt wegen den ganzen Fussgängern aufpassen.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (15. Oktober 2006)

Die Gitter sind nicht mehr da. Es sind nur noch kleine Barikaden. Da kann man das Bike locker rüber heben. Also ich geh immer nur abends um die Leute nicht zu verärgern. Weil wenn man mittags geht stören einen die Wanderer und du störst auch die Wanderer...
Also es lohnt sich wirklich da zu fahren. auch weiter westlich. In Richtung Bodman. Guclt euch die Landschaftmal bei google earth an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (15. Oktober 2006)

können gerne mal ne runde dort drehen


----------



## Jack the Ripper (16. Oktober 2006)

Sehr gerne. Am Samstag früh wollten wir den Singletrail am DLRG-Sicherheitsschild 3 nehmen (Eingang 400m hinter dem Marienschluchtparkplatz) und nen Video drehen. Aber recht früh, um die ganzen Wanderer nicht zu stören.
Könnte sein, dass auch am Donnerstag Abend ne Feierabendrunde drin ist. Ich würde mich dann melden.
Aber am


----------



## pongi (16. Oktober 2006)

ok. ich bin am gegen ender woche leider 1-2 tage nicht am see. aber ich weiß noch nicht genau wann das der fall ist. aber falls ich da sein sollte würd ich gerne mit kommen


----------



## TAILor (18. Oktober 2006)

jo wie schon in der PN an JTR gesagt würd ich in KN auch mal mitbiken...bin ja jetzt Konstanzer 

...na pongi wie läufts neue bike? ist ja n scharfes teil 

man sieht sich


----------



## pongi (18. Oktober 2006)

bike läuft super, aber muss noch abspecken. der hobel soll weniger wiegen. ich fürchte mich hat ein leichter anfall von leichtbauvirus gepackt *g*

wenn ihr mal biken geht, sag bescheid. komme ich mit


----------



## nuts (4. November 2006)

Die Trails rund um die Marienschlucht sind der Hammer, einfach genial... gell pongi  Landschaftlich zum Teil unglaublich was sich da noch alles versteckt und es gibt sogar Stellen im Klettersteig Stil, also mit Kabel an der Seite... ich glaub ich muss heut wieder raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (4. November 2006)

ja ist nicht schlecht, aber bei nässe nicht so zu empfehlen. hab gleich mal ne schneisse in den wald geschlagen deswegen *gg*

@nuts: wenn ihr mal wieder in den bikepark geht, sag mir doch einfach ein paar tage vorher bescheid. mitgehen würd ich gerne mal, auch wenn mir (noch) die fahrtechnik ein wenig fehlt. muss nur schauen wie ich zeit habe.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (4. November 2006)

Hi,
ja die singletrails in die marienschlucht sind nicht mehr so zu empfehlen. alles zu nass und laubig. breitere gibt es bei der burgruine bodman und am frauenberg. aber da muss man auf die wanderer acht geben... die werden stinksauer und agressiv


----------



## pongi (4. November 2006)

wo ist denn der frauenberg?


----------



## Jack the Ripper (4. November 2006)

Bei google earth unter folgenden koordinaten:  47°47'35.56"N   9° 2'14.65"E
Da steht der frauenhof drauf...
neben der burgruine bodman.
also man muss ja auch ein bißchen die kultur beachten, studieren, wo man so überall langfährt


----------



## pongi (4. November 2006)

danke


----------



## TAILor (18. November 2006)

ho ho, jemand bock heut nachmittag schiener trails heizen zu gehen? 

ich meld mich später nochmal...


----------



## pongi (18. November 2006)

schade. ich kann heute nicht *grml*


----------



## Elobla (18. November 2006)

würde gerne mitkommen,
aber hab keine Zeit und kein bike..
(liegt demontiert rum, und lässt einige Änderungen über sich ergehen..)

Hat zufällig jmd ein Kontakt zu nem guten Lackierer?
Airbusher hab ich einige an der Hand, aber keine Lackierer.
möglichst kleiner Betrieb oder privat..
Jedenfalls niemand der bei dem Ausspruch von "minimaler Schichtdicke" die Augenbrauen hebt...


Und hat zufällig jmd aus dem Raum Singen einen Hollowtech2-Schlüssel ? ..nur schnell die Lager demontieren..
Meiner kommt mitte nächste woche, und das ist zu spät..


----------



## pongi (18. November 2006)

in böhringen gibt es einen betrieb der pulvert. keine ahnung ob die auch für privatleute arbeiten und was die verlangen, aber das sind die einzigen die ich hier in der nähe kenne.
in radolfzell gibt es die lackierei leibach. die sind echt gut, lassen sich das aber leider auch bezahlen.


----------



## Bener (18. November 2006)

Hallo...
In Leimbach bei Markdorf gibts nen Shop ( http://www.truebenbacher.de ), bei dem man sein Bike zum Pulvern geben kann. Die lassen das bei nem Pulverer in Markdorf machen.
Über Qualität und Preise kann ich leider nichts sagen...

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elobla (18. November 2006)

nene, nicht pulvern, auch nicht eloxieren..
nur lackieren..

..längere Geschichte..


----------



## TAILor (25. Februar 2007)

moin moin,

jemand bock heute mittag auf trailheizen aufm schiener?
einfach mal melden


----------



## pongi (25. Februar 2007)

bock schon, aber keine zeit *grml*


----------



## Jack the Ripper (25. Februar 2007)

ich hätte auch bock aber auch keine Zeit.

Falls du nächstes Wochenende gehst, bin ich dabei.


----------



## TAILor (25. Februar 2007)

jo ich meld mich


----------



## pongi (25. Februar 2007)

ja, nächstes wochenende klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (25. Februar 2007)

Nächste Woche soll es auch erst wieder am Sonntag schön werden. Davor immer Regen.
Das wird ein Spaß Schlammschlacht bei Sonnenschein und 11°C.


Also melde dich halt einfach hier übers Forum.


----------



## GehroStefan (26. Februar 2007)

Bener schrieb:


> Hallo...
> In Leimbach bei Markdorf gibts nen Shop ( http://www.truebenbacher.de ), bei dem man sein Bike zum Pulvern geben kann. Die lassen das bei nem Pulverer in Markdorf machen.
> Über Qualität und Preise kann ich leider nichts sagen...
> 
> Bener



Das müsste der Marschner sein, hab da mal Felgen beschichten lassen. 4 Stück 120, quali ist ok.


----------



## pongi (27. Februar 2007)

fahrradfelgen oder "richtige"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (27. Februar 2007)

Richtige, von nem VW. 15 Zoll.


----------



## pongi (27. Februar 2007)

dann ist ja ok. hab schon gedacht. kam mir sonst so teuer vor *gg*


----------



## TAILor (6. April 2007)

hallöchen.

falls morgen jemand lust auf ne rennradtour hat? ich wär unterwegs. einfach melden


----------



## storkstork (7. April 2007)

würde morgen, also sonntag bisschen radeln gehn, wenn jemand lust hat mit zu kommen. hab grad slicks auf meim hardtail, also weniger geeignet für gelände... (komme aus gaienhofen)


----------



## weemanth (11. April 2007)

hy...

wie ich sehe gibts hier ne rege bikergemeinde im hegau^^....war jetzt auch schon ein paar mal am schienerberg is echt gwil! und am hohenklingen mit den northshores^^...meint ihr ich kann bei euch mal mitfahren?? hätte echt lust!!

mfg


----------



## pongi (11. April 2007)

am hohenklingen hat es northshores? wo findet man die denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huhn87 (25. April 2007)

Die Northshores würden mich auch mal interessieren. 
Kann nette Routen, hauptsächlich Trails, am Heilsberg (Gottmadingen) anbieten. Intresse?


----------



## pongi (25. April 2007)

Trails klingt gut. Bin viel lieber auf schmalen pfaden als auf breiten forstwegen unterwegs


----------



## Huhn87 (25. April 2007)

Ja geht mir gleich.
Bin auch lieber auf kleinen Wegen unterwegs.
Mal Lust ne Runde in Gottmadingen zu drehen?
Ist auch nicht alzu lange. Kann aber erweitert werden.

Jens


----------



## pongi (25. April 2007)

sehr gerne. Muss leider noch warten bis mein neues Schaltwerk geliefert wurde. Hab es mir bei der letzten tour zerlegt


----------



## Huhn87 (25. April 2007)

Alles klar dann warte ich mal.
Die Karte haste nicht gefunden oder?


----------



## pongi (25. April 2007)

die hab ich (wenn ich sie denn finde im chaos *g*) auf einem anderen rechner. schaue ich heute abend oder morgen mal danach.


----------



## Huhn87 (25. April 2007)

Bin schon gespannt drauf. 
Entdecke ich sicher noch was neues.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (25. April 2007)

will auch, Kartenmaterial ist immer super.

Ich fahre Bodanrück Mindelsee und so die Ecke. Auch teilweise sehr gut traillastig


----------



## speiche (25. April 2007)

Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> will auch, Kartenmaterial ist immer super.
> 
> Ich fahre Bodanrück Mindelsee und so die Ecke. Auch teilweise sehr gut traillastig



wo fährste da genau? haste den einen oder andern tipp. bin neulich nur mal von liggeringen nach güttingen auf nem kurzen, aber netten trail


----------



## Huhn87 (26. April 2007)

Ich würde am Sonntag morgen gerne fahren gehen. So gegen 11.00? Evt. Scheinerberg und in Richtung Hemishofen also übern Klingen.
Jemand intresse? Vermutlich werd ich bis Hemishofen fahren und dann dort baden gehen.
Meldet euch bitte bis Freitag mittag. Da ich Sa vermutlich nicht ins Net komm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack the Ripper (26. April 2007)

Also ich fahre meist den Höhenweg zu den Bisons, dann Bodman runter, dann Richtung Wallhausen. Beim Golfplatz (Marienschluchteingang) gibt es ein paar nette. Aber schwer zu erklären.

Blissenweg, wenn dir das was sagt (47°46'5.94"N  9° 4'59.25"E)
Katharinaweg (47°45'47.77"N   9° 5'55.17"E)
Querweg Freiburg-Bodensee ( 47°45'36.79"N   9° 3'50.99"E)

Alle Koordinaten im Kartenmaterial einer sehr bekannten Suchmaschine zu finden.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (26. April 2007)

Sehr schöne Aussichten und nette Trails haste von der Bisonfarm runter nach Bodman. Nicht in der Ferienzeit oder Wochenends fahren. Denn Wanderstöcke in den Spiechen oder im Rücken tun weh 

weitere Trails:
Blissenweg:  47°46'5.18"N   9° 5'1.17"E
Querweg Freiburg-Bodensee: 47°45'36.79"N   9° 3'50.99"E
Katharinaweg:  47°45'47.58"N   9° 6'0.77"E

Die Koordinaten einfach in die bekannteste Suchmaschine eingeben und dann unter Maps...


----------



## pongi (26. April 2007)

trails? ich find da immer nur breite forstautobahnen. 

wobei *grübel* katharinaweg? ist das der weg der an der burgruine vorbeigeht?


----------



## Jack the Ripper (26. April 2007)

Die Trails gehen entweder von den Autobahnen ab oder werden dann zu Trails. 

katharinaweg führt einfach runter zum see. (breite forststrasse) da geht aber dann nen trail auf halber höhe ab und bleibt dann auch auf der höhe, bzw irgendwann kann man dann schon runter zum see stechen


----------



## Huhn87 (27. April 2007)

Dann werd ich mich da wohl auch mal hinbegeben. Hört sich gut.


----------



## pongi (27. April 2007)

so. mein schaltwerk ist eben gekommen. ich denke ich wäre am wochenende dabei. wann und wo trifft man sich?


----------



## Huhn87 (27. April 2007)

Ich hab mich mit "Speiche" am Sonntag in Gottmadingen verabredet so um 11.00.


----------



## avanti (27. April 2007)

wo trefft Ihr euch in Gottmadingen?? ich wohne in Hilzingen.

was wollt Ihr fahren? muss es Schiener Berg sein? Bei Wiechs am Randen gibts richtig gute Trail. Nur so als Idee....vielleicht schonmal was vom ,,Heiligen Grat,, oder ,,Speedtrail,, gehört

Gruss


----------



## Huhn87 (27. April 2007)

Ne wir wollen eigentlich an Heilsberg auf alle Fälle.
Gute Idee da kann man ja auch noch hin.
 Wir treffen uns am Schwimmbad also auf diesem Parkplatz an der Strasse nach Ebringen. 
Um 11.00 Intresse.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillepalle127 (8. Mai 2007)

Hi @ all
Ich werd am Donnerstag mit nem Kollegen ne Runde drehen wenns nicht allzu naß ist. Also wer Lust hat bitte melden. Wir werden so gg. 17-18h am RIZ losfahren.

Gruß


----------



## deBaua (17. August 2008)

Fahre seit 2 Wochen Mountainbike, bin also noch ziemlicher Anfänger. Bin mal die hier vorgeschlagene Strecke Herrentisch - Chroobachhütte - Hemishofen übern Schienerberg gefahren, von Hittisheim aus, hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen. Wie ist das mit Bodanrück? Ich hab gehört da sollen schon mal welche tödlich verunglückt sein. Weiß da jemand genaueres drüber, und wo das genau war?  -mfg deBaua-


----------



## pongi (1. September 2008)

Du meinst die Marienschlucht. Und ja, da sterben ab und an mal welche weil sie abstützen. Ich meine erst letzte Woche wurde dort eine ältere Frau tot geborgen


----------



## deBaua (2. September 2008)

Ja, das habe ich auch gehört, aber die war zu Fuß unterwegs, glaube ich.  Kann man also bedenkenlos über den Bodanrück fahrn, wenn man nicht gerade die Marienschlucht durchquert?  -mfg deBaua-


----------



## pongi (2. September 2008)

Bodanrück kannst du ruhig fahren. Gar kein Problem. Teilweise sehr schöne Aussicht.


----------



## deBaua (2. September 2008)

Okay, super! Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (2. September 2008)

Gerade oberhalb des Bisonsgehege hat man einen tollen Blick auf Bodman und das andere Ufer


----------



## deBaua (2. September 2008)

Dann werde ich das in den nächsten Tagen auf jeden Fall ausprobieren! 
Leider soll ja das Wetter diese Woche nicht mehr so schön bleiben...


----------



## pisskopp (2. September 2008)

und trink ein Bier bei den Jungs!


----------



## deBaua (2. September 2008)

Wen oder wo genau meinst du?


----------



## GehroStefan (2. September 2008)

Nicht beachten, der "pisskopp" ist geistig unterbelichtet und bringt keine sinnvollen Postings zustande.


----------



## Mentor (4. September 2008)

Also mir fallen auch noch zwei nette kleinere Touren/Trails ein.

Zum Einen wäre das der Hohenhewen bei Engen.
Rauf gehts am praktischsten (auch ausgeschildert) von der Westseite aus.
Schotter und Kiesserpentinen mit moderater Steigung bis zur
Burgruine. (super Aussicht über den ganzen Hegau)
Runter dann die Ostseite...einfach nach ca. 250 m Kiesserpentine
abwärts rechts in den kleinen-steilen Pfad abbiegen und diesem
bis nach Anselfingen folgen.

Zum Anderen wäre das der Hohentwiehl.
Hoch ganz normal auf der Ausgeschilderten Strecke für Wanderer
an der Nordseite des Berges.
Oben an der Ruine angekommen erstmal die Aussicht oder auch
die Ruine selbst betrachten.
Runterzus gehts dann ganz nett zur Sache wenn man den folgenden 
Weg wählt:
Die Ruine wieder auf dem normalen Weg verlassen, dann nach dem Tunel
links auf den kleinen Pfad abbiegen der die Ruine zu umrunden scheint.
Bis zum Gefahrenhinweisschild dem Pfad folgen.
(Wer keinen Helm dabei hat oder noch nicht sooo sicher mit dem Bike ist
schaut jetzt den steilen Pfad runter,dreht um und fährt zurück den Asphalt
weg den er auch hoch gekommen ist)
Wer schwierige Passagen nicht scheut und entsprechende Schutzkleidung
trägt biegt hinter dem Gefahrenhinweisschild in den engen Trail ein und fährt
quasi auf der Südseite ab.

Beide Trails sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen...es soll Menschen geben die da
auch zu Fuß unterwegs sind...das heist es RÜCKSICHT nehmen .

Übrigens so eine Vulkantour über den Burgenweg ist nicht von schlechten
Eltern...jeder der Vulkane bietet klasse Singeltrails auf denen großteils echtes
Fahrkönnen und Bikebeherschung von Nöten ist.

Also Jungs und Mädels....anbremsen und reinlegen
Ach und wer Rechtschreibfehler findet...der darf sie behalten


----------



## skleiner (18. September 2008)

Servus 'mentor',
hab mir gestern mal deine beschriebene Tour am Hewen angetan, normalerweise fahr ich immer von Anselfingen auf den Gipfel und dann den Fußweg nach Welschingen runter,
und ich muß sagen der Runterweg nach Anselfingen hat was, nur der Hochweg an den zwei Höfen vorbei kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen.
Mir sind bei dem unteren Hof eine ganzes Dutzend an frei laufenden Kötern entgegen gekommen, ein Rottweiler war auch dabei, also für meinen Begriff zuviel des guten.
Die Tour auf den Hohentwiel probier ich auch noch unbedingt diesen Herbst aus, hatte schon länger nach dem Trail gesucht aber keine Infos gefunden.


----------



## deBaua (18. September 2008)

Das mit den Kötern am Hewen hab ich auch schon gehört, da wurde die Halterin auch angezeigt, sie musste ein Bußgeld zahlen, weil sie angeblich die Tür vom Hundezwinger "ausversehn" offen gelassen hat.  Der Trail auf dem Hohentwiel ist okay, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten zum drüberhüpfen, allerdings finde ich, ist er besonders untern ziemlich steinig.  -mfg deBaua-


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. September 2008)

mit freilaufenden hunden an den gehöften muss man in der gegend überall rechnen


----------



## Mentor (10. Juni 2009)

Mentor schrieb:


> Also mir fallen auch noch zwei nette kleinere Touren/Trails ein.
> 
> Zum Einen wäre das der Hohenhewen bei Engen.
> Rauf gehts am praktischsten (auch ausgeschildert) von der Westseite aus.
> ...





Kleiner Nachtrag zum Hohenhewen:
Wenn man kurz vor der Ruine oben angekommen ist, kommt man ans Hewenkreuz das steht an zwei Leitplanken. Zwischen diesen beiden Leitplanken kann man durchfahren.
(da wo das Schild Durchfahrt verboten bla bla steht oder manchmal auch liegt) 
Wenn man diesen Weg nimmt und Ihm einfach folgt, bekommt man einen echt tricky Downhill der in einem klasse Singeltrail endet, der bis nach Welschingen hinein führt.
Der Trail ist nicht für Leute gedacht die Ihr Bike nicht zu 100% beherschen.
Ab und an kommen eim auf dem handtuchbreiten Weg auch mal Fußgänger entgegen.

Da keiner von uns ohne Helm unterwegs ist brauch ich dazu ja nicht extra was sagen.

Der Trail ist nicht für Maratonfeilen geeignet....Federweg ist Pflicht.

Also defensiv fahren..mit allem rechnen und: Fußgänger haben immer Vorfahrt 

Also Viel Spass und open Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (25. Juni 2009)

Öhm. Bin alle der besagten Trails schon mit meiner Marthonfeile spirch Hardtail gefahren und leb noch 
Achso und der Weg zum Hohenhewen mit am Schluss +20% Steigung ist also moderat? 
Aber auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert die Touren


----------



## weemanth (26. Juni 2009)

Mentor schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zum Hohenhewen:
> Wenn man kurz vor der Ruine oben angekommen ist, kommt man ans Hewenkreuz das steht an zwei Leitplanken. Zwischen diesen beiden Leitplanken kann man durchfahren.
> (da wo das Schild Durchfahrt verboten bla bla steht oder manchmal auch liegt)
> Wenn man diesen Weg nimmt und Ihm einfach folgt, bekommt man einen echt tricky Downhill der in einem klasse Singeltrail endet, der bis nach Welschingen hinein führt.
> ...




ja den track kann aich auch nur empfehlen. is mein hometrail aber tricky ist der nicht^^. fahrbar für jeden (meiner meinung nach) auch mit maratonreifen, (naja ich fahr en satz minions st)

Ps: das durchfahrt-verboten-schild steht dort nicht mehr


----------



## Mentor (26. Juni 2009)

weemanth schrieb:


> ja den track kann aich auch nur empfehlen. is mein hometrail aber tricky ist der nicht^^. fahrbar für jeden (meiner meinung nach) auch mit maratonreifen, (naja ich fahr en satz minions st)
> 
> Ps: das durchfahrt-verboten-schild steht dort nicht mehr





Na dann nehm ich das mit dem tricky zurück...hab vergessen das
hier alle RB süchtig sind und dadurch Flügel haben.
Das erste Drittel ist in dem Fall von jedem zu befahren... Familien
die Sonntagsausflüge planen...vergesst die Holzlaufräder Eurer
Kidies nicht....

Trail auch für Anfänger geeignet... (Spaaaaas)


----------



## weemanth (26. Juni 2009)

Mentor schrieb:


> Na dann nehm ich das mit dem tricky zurück...hab vergessen das
> hier alle RB süchtig sind und dadurch Flügel haben.
> Das erste Drittel ist in dem Fall von jedem zu befahren... Familien
> die Sonntagsausflüge planen...vergesst die Holzlaufräder Eurer
> ...



ich gehe halt mal davon aus dass jeder ein mtb hat (nicht aus dem baumarkt) dann is es für jeden zu befahren!

wer hat nachher lust mitzukommen?


----------



## m7cha (26. Juni 2009)

Werd morgen wohl mal wieder richtung hegau fahren. wer lust hat, fahr so gg 11:30 in Rzell los


----------



## maxxi (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ich komme aus Stockach

fahren von euch auch welche Eigeltingen,Heudorf also Richtung Emmingen-Liptingen?


----------



## ...Henning... (4. April 2010)

Hi gesamte Community!
Ich würde ganz gerne mal sehen, wo ich jetzt nach dem Winter stehe, und  würde mich freuen, wenn wer mit mir mal n bissel fahren und trainieren  würde...
Ich bin halt erst 14(bald 15xD) Jahre alt, und würde auch lieber mit  Leuten in meinem ALter fahren...Hoffe mal da gibts n paar im Forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Noch zur Info... Ich wohne in Steißlingen(Hegau), bin (vor allem jetzt nach dem  Winter)nicht wirklich fit und suche Leute zum entspannten touren...
Hab mit nem Kumpel mal die Hegauberge TOur versucht, hatte aber n üblen  Defekt, musste abgebochen werden, und auch so,wars n bissel anstrengend...Also  von Kilometer Leistung und Tempo etwas drunter
Würde mich freuen wenn sich wer meldet...
Und wenn wir merken, dass wir beide fit sind, kanns gerne auch zum Power  -Training werden^^


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. April 2010)

ich kann dir da meinen kleinen Bruder empfehlen " DerRider94 " Einfach mal anschreiben, ihm mangelts nämlich auch an Kondition  Er kennt auch dank mir und anderen den ein oder anderen schönen Trail...

er wird dir bis Samstag oder Sonntag aber wahrscheinlich nicht zurückschreiben..


----------



## ...Henning... (5. April 2010)

Okay, hab ich gemacht vielen dank
kannst ihm ja mal sagen, er soll mal in seine Mails schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRider94 (11. April 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> ich kann dir da meinen kleinen Bruder empfehlen " DerRider94 " Einfach mal anschreiben, ihm mangelts nämlich auch an Kondition  Er kennt auch dank mir und anderen den ein oder anderen schönen Trail...
> 
> er wird dir bis Samstag oder Sonntag aber wahrscheinlich nicht zurückschreiben..



Danke mein lieber Bruder


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am 31.7. wieder in der Gegend. Ich habe im Hegau angefangen zu biken, bin dort aber vor 2 Jahren weggezogen. Ich kenne mich zwar im Gebiet Hohentwiel/Hegaukreuz ein wenig aus, aber sonst ist es mau. Auf dem Schienerberg war ich auch oft. Aber damals war meine Kondition nicht gut. Jetzt stehe ich aber gut im Saft. Gerne würde ich wieder auf dem Schienerberg biken gehen. Dort gibt es eine Menge Trails. Wisst Ihr, ob es irgendwo GPS-Tracks zum Download gibt? Ich möchte gerne so gute 3-4h biken, mit allem was es dort an Singletrails zu bieten hat (also immer wieder rauf und woanders runter).


----------



## petitrouge (19. Juli 2010)

Schade an dem WE muss ich arbeiten ansonsten wäre ich mitgefahren..... Viel Spass

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Juli 2010)

Ich werde am kommenden Samstag (31.7.) diese Runde hier fahren. http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.59495.html Wer kommt mit?
Start ca. um 13h. Näheres per PN bei Interesse.


----------



## Pinstripe (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich im Juni in den Hegau ziehen werde, genauer gesagt nach Tengen, wollte ich mal hören, wer sich dort so Biketechnisch rumtreibt.
Zwar liegt dieser Thread schon etwas länger brach, aber eventuell gibts ja doch die ein oder andere Person, die öfters mal hier unterwegs ist.
Im moment bin ich immer noch mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs und war mit diesem bereits auf dem Hohenstoffeln. Demnächst wird aber ein Rad mit 160 mm Federweg angeschafft und somit bin ich auf der Suche nach Singletrails und Strecken, auf denen es länger bergab geht. Was gibt es da so in der Gegend??


----------



## petitrouge (13. April 2011)

Hi Du,

Schiener Berg....aber auf den Muss man erstmal hoch und dann fährt man diesen von hinten auf dem Kammweg komplett vor Richtung Ramsen und biegt dann etwas nach links ab um den Trail Enden zu lassen zwischen Ramsen und Hemishofen

Melde Dich einfach wenn es soweit sein sollte. 
Bin derzeit aber viel beschäftigt mit meinem Nachwuchs und somit nicht ganz auf der Höhe meiner sonst angestrebten Kondition.

Bergab wirst Du wahrscheinlich sowieso schneller sein, da ich es doch seit dem Nachwuchs nicht mehr so krachen lasse. 

Grüsse Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (13. April 2011)

Hi, danke schon mal für deine Info. Das mit dem Schiner Berg hatte ich schon gelesen, war aber dort noch nicht unterwegs. Ist gerade noch ein wenig weit weg.
Werde mich auf alle Fälle mal melden, wenn ich denn dann vor Ort bin.
Bin dieses Jahr auch noch nicht so viel zum Biken gekommen, hast also eventuell noch ne Chance


----------



## DerRider94 (14. April 2011)

Jap von der Chroombachhütte runter richtung Ramsen Hemmishofen ist echt nice, habe am Schienerberg noch nichts besseres gefunden. Hoffe ich bin dort demnächst wieder öfters unterwegs, hätte aber auch nix dagegen mal zu zweit oder dritt zu fahren


----------



## 2378TCDD (14. April 2011)

servus, melde dich einfach wenn du da bis nochmal, gibt ne menge sahen am scienerberg inkl neuem legalem trail sowie netter touren von leicht und flowig bis technisch/freeride like stein am rhein, bodanrück, hegauvulkane etc....
grüsse in schwarzwald
chris


----------



## petitrouge (15. April 2011)

Feine Sache das waren es schon 4

Wäre auf alle Fälle dabei, wenn man ein wenig meine Kondition nicht ganz so arg herausfordert.

Grüsse jens


----------



## Canadafan (20. April 2011)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> ... inkl neuem legalem trail ....
> grüsse in schwarzwald
> chris



Hi Chris,

welchen meinst du damit?
(Hoffe, eine gemeinsame Tour klappt bald mal)

VG
Achim


----------



## m7cha (21. April 2011)

mh wie wärs samstag so von 10-13Uhr? jemand lust? schienerbergrunde


----------



## petitrouge (22. April 2011)

m7cha schrieb:


> mh wie wärs samstag so von 10-13Uhr? jemand lust? schienerbergrunde



Sorry wir haben Besuch......viel Spass bei dem geilen Wetter

Grüsse Jens


----------



## ole88 (24. November 2011)

hier is stillstand eingekehrt oder noch alle überm berg?


----------



## petitrouge (24. November 2011)

Nachwuchs bekommen....

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Mar (29. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin am kommenden Brückentag-Wochenende in Welschingen. Werde jetzt öfter dort sein und würde die Gegend gern kennenlernen. Bin generell für alles offen. Am besten ne schöne Tour mit ein par Singletrails.

Grüße
Mar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluestar22 (3. April 2021)

weemanth schrieb:


> ja den track kann aich auch nur empfehlen. is mein hometrail aber tricky ist der nicht^^. fahrbar für jeden (meiner meinung nach) auch mit maratonreifen, (naja ich fahr en satz minions st)
> 
> Ps: das durchfahrt-verboten-schild steht dort nicht mehr



jetzt grab ich hier mal was Altes aus...

wir waren gestern mit den Kids zu Fuß auf dem Hohenhewen. 
Haben unterwegs einige Biker getroffen.

Oben, auf der Ruine sind 2 dann mit den Rädern an der hohen Mauer vorbei, Richtung Welschingen runter. 
Trifft die Strecke dann auf den oben genannten Trail?


----------

